# Urban Security



## Billbagdaddy (Oct 7, 2009)

Until I can move, at least 1 year, I am in an urban survival situation with an untrained Daughter, (100 lbs.), and a wife in poor health. I am considering the possibility of taking in an able body person to help with security in the event of civil disorder. Any thoughts ?


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Who would the able-body be? Do you have a trusted friend in mind? If it was me, I would want someone that I would trust with my missus and daughter and not someone that might "take advantage" of the situation, if you get my meaning.


----------



## Billbagdaddy (Oct 7, 2009)

I'm thinking a local cop. Maybe one that has worked for me in Iraq. I understand exactly what your saying. These thoughts have all run thru my head also.


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

Try and pick someone with no local family members or attachments. Just about anyone will go running to help their own relatives when things go bad.


----------



## Billbagdaddy (Oct 7, 2009)

True enough. If they have family here, they are alot more likely to come looking for them and attempt to share resources. Then I have to dig alot of holes in the backyard.
That last bit was a joke.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Billbagdaddy said:


> True enough. If they have family here, they are alot more likely to come looking for them and attempt to share resources. Then I have to dig alot of holes in the backyard.
> That last bit was a joke.


Why dig holes? Would they be for the fire-pits for a weenie-roast? :dunno:


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

Mmmm.... Buuuuuurgers!


----------



## Billbagdaddy (Oct 7, 2009)

I have a small yard, that might be a better option.


----------



## youpock (Oct 20, 2009)

aw donner party jokes, lol


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

Anybody ever see the movie Doomsday? This smacks of the scene where they burn the soldier to death, then pass out plastic plates...


----------



## youpock (Oct 20, 2009)

Jason said:


> Anybody ever see the movie Doomsday? This smacks of the scene where they burn the soldier to death, then pass out plastic plates...


lol yea i own it,


----------



## mrghostwalker (Sep 17, 2009)

Billbagdaddy said:


> Until I can move, at least 1 year, I am in an urban survival situation with an untrained Daughter, (100 lbs.), and a wife in poor health. I am considering the possibility of taking in an able body person to help with security in the event of civil disorder. Any thoughts ?


Get a good dog! Loyal, always alert and bad-guys steer clear of houses that have them.


----------



## piglett (Dec 10, 2010)

well she doesn't have to stay untrained does she ???

once my new wife arrives from the Philippines a local older guy that i know who shoots competition pistols has offered to teach her to shoot
he has forgoten more about shooting than i will ever know so I'll let him teach her

piglett


----------



## hooked (Nov 28, 2010)

I'll second the previous two posts, training for your daughter if you feel it is possible (age, etc.) and get a guard dog as well.


----------



## GatorDude (Apr 23, 2009)

For this scenario, I think we should assess the threats and obstacles that you face.

Are you facing an imminent threat from urban crime now?
* if so, how bad is your local crime on a scale 1 to 10?
* if you look out your window do you see drug dealers, prostitutes or urban thugs?
* what was the most serious recent violent crime near your home?
* what was the most serious recent property crime near your home?
* can you move to a safer suburban locale?
... or...
Are you planning for a future SHTF scenario?
* what kind of S is most likely?
* how big of a fan is likely to spread the S?
* Are you planning for hurricane, earthquake, civil unrest, nuclear war, TEOTWAWKI?
* Are you living in the US or another country?


----------



## piglett (Dec 10, 2010)

*.*

"Are you facing an imminent threat from urban crime now?
* if so, how bad is your local crime on a scale 1 to 10?"

Exactly if things are not so good rite now don't you think they would get really bad if even a small amount of SHTF??
if i was in a city i would be worried about some bonehead starting a fire on my block & all the buildings in the area going up in flames
if you have a suburban townhouse same deal one starts to burn & you now need to get the hell out of dodge & i mead NOW!!!

piglett


----------



## GatorDude (Apr 23, 2009)

Unless you live in Detroit or South Central hiring a local gunfighter seems a little extreme. Sounds like dude should get a realtor and find a better neighborhood. 

While most folks want to bug out to the hinterlands, cities do offer organized police, fire, national guard, multiple medical facilities, and the political clout to get help in all but civilization ending events. Bugging in is not necessarily a bad option if you have supplies, ammunition, and a few like minded individuals to help out. Many country folk show little inclination to help refugees.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

GatorDude said:


> For this scenario, I think we should assess the threats and obstacles that you face.
> 
> Are you facing an imminent threat from urban crime now?
> * if so, how bad is your local crime on a scale 1 to 10?
> ...


:bullit: I guess since I'm in a county that the Sheriff's office was closed Thursday and Friday, none of the above apply here.:scratch

Yes, the office doors to the sheriff dept were actually closed/locked two days!!!


----------



## azurevirus (Jan 20, 2009)

As stated before..get someone you can trust 110%..someone who would continue to take care of your family if something happened to you...I would think some relative would be the first group I would look into.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*Farmer's Daughter ?*



Billbagdaddy said:


> Until I can move, at least 1 year, I am in an urban survival situation with an untrained Daughter, (100 lbs.), and a wife in poor health. I am considering the possibility of taking in an able body person to help with security in the event of civil disorder. Any thoughts ?


This isn't one of those "Farmer's daughter jokes ", is it ?


----------



## wildone_uk (Aug 9, 2010)

in my experience you can only relie yourself,think hard my frend,god forbid that something should happen to your loved ones you would never forgive yourself,just my thoughts hope all gos well for you,regaurds laurence


----------

